# Manometry and Defacography tests



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone has had the following tests done and in what state.I have heard Mayo clinic performs these tests.I would really appreciate it if anyone has any information about these tests or have been through it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Metoo, have not had these tests done, but here is some info.Flux would know quite a bit about this I bet. http://www.bidmc.harvard.edu/GI/motility_dis/education.asp


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

There are three Mayo clinics and only one (Rochester Minnesota) publishes. Unfortunately, their paradigms and methods are lacking, so that's a place to avoid.Here are some major US centers that sophisticated motility testing..Esophageal manometry and Antroduodenal manometryGraduate Hospital, PhiladelphiaPenn State, Hershey PennsylvaniaNorthwestern, ChicagoColonic, anorectal manometryUniversity of IowaUniversity of NebraskaTexas Tech UniversityElectrogastrogramPenn State, Hershey PennsylvaniaNorthwestern, ChicagoScintigraphyTemple University, PhiladelphiaThere are probably others scattered about the country, but these are the I know of.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Shawn,THANK YOU SO MUCH ... this is without a doubt the best resource for certain tests for me to seriously consider taking. I've recently really received a "wake up call" regarding my health and realize I have to take action. Not only do I have to manage the pain, but I also have to find the source of the problem. It's certainly about time I had some proper testing done and the resource you sent me have all the required and recommened tests I need and all in one place. This is even better the Mayo clinic because they take my insurance.







Thanks so much ... now I feel I know what action to take. Still trying to address the pain, however at least I know that there is someplace for me to go that can do tests that I so desparately need.







ANOTHER RESOURCE IS TEMPLE UNIVERSITY ... SO FLUX, JUST FOR THE INFO, there ARE TWO PLACES that one can do ALL the tests you mentioned, without having to travel all over the USA. (Whew, what a relief!!) Harvard, the site Shawn recommended also has all the testing under one roof!!







They both take my insurance ... it's a miracle! THANKS BOTH OF YOU FOR YOUR ADVISE AND RECOMMENDATIONS ... NOW, FINALLY I HAVE SOME HOPE AND DIRECTION!!







Still have to deal with this horrific pain, however it seems more manageable now that I have hope.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:JUST FOR THE INFO, there ARE TWO PLACES that one can do ALL


No place has all the tests. Temple is the *only* place that can do whole-gut scintigraphy correctly in the whole USA, and Harvard does not do colonic manometry as far as the web page says.At the same time, you don't necessarily need all the tests either. If I were doing testing, I would probably start with the whole-gut scintigraphy (if that were available) since it gives the best picture of the gut is doing temporally.Also, consider the tests can't be done any old way. It takes special equipment, training and the right people to do it. This is not to say you wouldn't get tested at Harvard properly (I don't know anything about their testing program or the people there). Anyway, if you choose to go to Temple, you want to see either Henry Parkman or Ben Krevsky.


----------



## metoo (Dec 26, 2001)

Flux,You're exactly right ... as far as my research and several telphone go, Temple IS the only one that does whole gut scintigraphy. On Harvards webe site they mentione Manometry under www.bidmc.harvard.edu/GI/motility_dis/education.asp but I don't think they do the whole gut scitigraphy, which seems so much more logical than that sitzmarker test. At least this test one can determine how real food goes through the digestive system rather than rings ... seems far more logical and practical.Thanks for referring me to those docs, they were the exact names the person on the phone referred me to. Wow, you really know your stuff ... thanks Flux!!


----------

